# New cafe tackling homelessness



## JuliusIbrahim (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My name is Julius Ibrahim, I'm looking to launch Second Shot Coffee, a social enterprise café in London that will train, employ, and support the homeless.

I really want to start a movement to push social enterprise into the mainstream by tackling homelessness one espresso at a time!

I'm currently crowdfunding to get the initiative off the ground at http://bit.ly/secondshotcoffee and we've got one week to go to raise as much funds as possible to help us get started.

Would really appreciate your support with pledges but also spreading the word to help us launch and start creating impact together!

Here's all our social media, please get in touch if you'd be interested in talking more, or could potentially help out in any way









Twitter/Facebook/Instagram/Website


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Post approved by Glenn


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish you the best of luck with this endeavour and hope its a huge success.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

All the best.

Something similar: http://sprudge.com/denver-purple-door-coffee-a-story-of-coffee-people-80820.html


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello Julius - and good luck with this - I recently posted a thread about what you are doing, having read about it in the UCL news email:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25444-Second-Shot-Coffee-social-enterprise&highlight=enterprise

You deserve to succeed.


----------

